# Saddest movie moments



## Phil loves classical

Let's hear some moments in movies that made you tear up or start balling. No need to be shy. I'm sure there are certain perspectives that something could be sad. 

The first time I cried in a movie was Silent Running when the guy sent the dome containing the last forest life preserved from Earth into space and blew the ship including himself up to avoid his superiors, who wanted to destroy the forest, from arresting him.

Another sad moment was in Ugetsu, when the spirit of the dead wife came back to take care of her husband and son, when the husband didn't know she died.

What's yours? I just want to hear some perspectives of certain moments I may haven't considered before.


----------



## Red Terror

Encino man. I miss California.


----------



## ldiat

"Schindler's List" the movie all and the music i get all choked up


----------



## tdc

First thing that comes to mind is the ending of Fellini's _La Strada_.

Slightly off topic - the Debussy bio I recently read by Harvey Snyder had me almost in tears at the end, just the way the death was described, how France was during the war at the time, his relationship with his daughter...I'm almost choking up thinking about it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Thanks. Schindler's List and La Strada I'm familiar with. I'll check out the others.


----------



## ldiat

and this one also


----------



## elgar's ghost

One very poignant scene is towards the end of the musical _Fiddler on the Roof_. Tevye couldn't reconcile one of his daughters, Chava, wanting to marry a gentile, so he disowns her. She begs for forgiveness but it is only later when the Jewish populations of the local villages are waiting at a remote Ukrainian train station to start new lives he blesses her, but not to her face.

It's poignant for two reasons - it is unlikely that Tevye will ever see his daughter again as he plans to emigrate to the USA and she to Poland, and the fact that she is resettling in Kraków makes you apprehensive of what may have happened to her decades later.


----------



## Rogerx

The old lad(Rose) throwing the heart of the ocean into the sea (Titanic)

Short but very moving in context ,


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> The first time I cried in a movie was Silent Running when the guy sent the dome containing the last forest life preserved from Earth into space and blew the ship including himself up to avoid his superiors, who wanted to destroy the forest, from arresting him.


My sister completely drenched my shirt with her blubbing at Silent Running!

I started out young. I'm a sucker for dog movies, and cried at both _Old Yeller _and _Dog of Flanders_ when just a nipper. I now find it difficult to watch _It's A Wonderful Life _- too many places to list that bring a lump to my throat - and I think I've probably waxed lyrical several times already about _The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp _when our British hero is snubbed by his German rival.


----------



## Strange Magic

Omar Sharif running after the streetcar carrying Julie Christie, then staggering and clutching at his chest, in _Doctor Zhivago_. Also _La Strada_ and _Silent Running_.


----------



## Guest

The ending of _The Boy in the Striped Pajamas_, _A Man Called Ove_, and _Testament_ (1983).


----------



## Mifek

There is a difference between movies that are very sad (or make me think the world is sad) and movies that make me cry, not to mention that there are many comedies that include extremely sad moments. One of the saddest movies I have ever watched are *Breaking the Waves* and *Melancholia*, both by Lars von Trier, yet I never shed a tear when watching them. On the other hand, there are also movies that make me cry every time I watch them. Here are some examples:

*Ikiru* by Akira Kurosawa
*La vita è bella* by Roberto Begnini
*Ballada o soldate* (Ballad of a Soldier) by Grigori Chukhrai
*City Lights* by Charlie Chaplin


----------



## DeepR

Hachi: A Dog's Tale
It's just a little TV film, nothing special you'd think, yet it almost seems to be made specifically to make you cry. And it works.... I mean come on, you'd have to be a robot to keep it dry....


----------



## Templeton

The finale of the 1989 film 'Longtime Companion', at the height of the AIDS epidemic. The ending, when the remaining friends imagine being reunited with their lost companions always chokes me up.

'Schindler's List' was already mentioned and I would second this.

'Philadelphia', when the friends and family gather around the TV, watching childhood videos of the Tom Hanks character.

The ending of 'Philomena', when she learns that the nuns had lied to her and her now deceased son, preventing them from being reunited. 

The finale to 'Midnight Cowboy', when Jon Voight discovers that the Dustin Hoffman character has passed, just prior to their arrival in Miami.


----------



## Ingélou

I always cry at the end of any film version of A Tale of Two Cities, as Carton mounts the guillotine steps thinking to himself, “It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done; it is a far, far better rest that I go to than I have ever known.”

But in the 1980 film, when I was showing it to a class of girls who were studying the book for 'O'-level, we all teared up as well at the moment when the unconscious Darnay is loaded into the escaping carriage and Lucy opens Carton's letter and learns that he has sacrificed his own life and saved her husband's because of his deep love for her.


----------



## The Deacon

KORZAK has 3 or 4 such moments

BICYCLE THEIF


----------



## Vronsky

In my opinion, the endings of _Au Hasard Balthazar_ by Robert Bresson and _Grave of the Fireflies_ by Isao Takahata.


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ I only saw Grave of the Fireflies last month, and yes, it was a very moving experience. I think the director was right that Live child actors wouldn't be able to capture it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My wife and I saw the original showing of the Downton Abbey series on Masterpiece (September, 2010 to December, 2015 on PBS/WUCF) and are currently in the process of watching its repeat. Though there are a number of sad moments, it's the many feel good moments that continue to bring tears to our eyes. What a wonderful production for the senses!


----------



## joen_cph

Lots of sad endings, but _Death in Venice_ was sad in the poor way, IMO - a travesty of minute action, poor facial make-up, and poor sound dubbing. Never again.


----------



## DeepR

One of my personal saddest moments that I can remember comes not from a film but a nature documentary. I'm nearly certain it was "Untamed Africa", a 90s documentary from before the time there was Planet Earth and all the other famous BBC shows. While all of those shows are great, there's something more "authentic" about certain nature documentaries made before that time.
In Untamed Africa they followed the same pack of lions throughout the show. At some point one of the main lionesses got wounded and was eventually left behind by the rest of the pride. This scene really got to me; she was constantly staring at them while they slowly disappeared in the distance and I swear I could see the desperation in the eyes of the lioness.... a few days later she died.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Yes, I also find it moving when a member of a pack is left or if a youngster dies or is killed. The only animals I don't have any empathy for are hyenas. I appreciate that this might be unfair but I find them on the whole to be loathsome creatures - it especially annoys me when they steal a hard-earned kill from a cheetah or leopard.


----------



## haydnguy

A Move called 'Bryan's Song'. It was true story about Gayle Sayer's and his roommate Brian Piccolo. (American football players.) A real tearjerker.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Couple that come to mind:
Opening scene of “Up”
Last scene of “Wall-E”
Last scene of “Toy Story 3”
Last scene of “Cinema Paradiso”


----------



## 13hm13

The Elephant Man (1980). Final scene set to Samuel Barber --AfS.
It was a death scene ... and SUICIDE scene (which seem to be accurate from historical accounts).
The OST composed by John Morris is also effective.


----------



## MAXSWAGGER




----------



## TheMusicalScorpio

MAXSWAGGER said:


>


That scene was traumatising for myself and my sisters, we all broke down


----------



## adriesba

Tchaikov6 said:


> Couple that come to mind:
> Opening scene of "Up"
> Last scene of "Wall-E"
> Last scene of "Toy Story 3"
> Last scene of "Cinema Paradiso"


Yes, Pixar could really make us sad as kids! I remember when I got done watching Toy Story 3 for the first time. I basically thought, "I never want to watch that again!"


----------



## adriesba

Movies don't normally make me cry, but sometimes I can't help it. One of the saddest movie scenes for me is in Star Wars: Attack of the Clones when (SPOILERS) ..

Anakin's mother dies. She can't even finish saying "I love you"! John Williams's score is so fitting and makes the scene pack a punch. 

Do I need to give spoiler warnings for a movie that's almost twenty years old?


----------



## Globalti

The final scene in Manon des Sources where the old man, César Soubeyran, realises that he was instrumental in killing the son he always wished he had had, not knowing who he was.


----------



## Azol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seventeen_Moments_of_Spring



> A flashback from Stierlitz's last meeting with his wife was included. The director insisted on retaining the six-minute long wordless scene in spite of objections from other producers, who claimed that it was too monotonous. This scene later became one of the most memorable parts of the series.


Of course the music makes this scene especially moving.


----------



## Sieglinde

- The Two Towers, Théoden just breaking down crying at his son's funeral always gets me 
- The Wild Bunch, the very end with the folk song reprise and the laughing flashbacks 
- Mufasa's death 
- Les Mis (various versions) - I cry a lot. If I'm not crying the adaptation is not doing it right.
- The Deer Hunter, the funeral scene. The point I immediately lose it is when the men help carry Steve (who is in a wheelchair) down the steps, and then I just keep sobbing until the credits.
- HP and the Goblet of Fire - the reaction of Cedric's father to his son'd death
- The Passion of Joan of Arc - I mostly just cried the whole time tbh


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> . . . .
> 
> Do I need to give spoiler warnings for a movie that's almost twenty years old?


Yes.

People see films for the first time years, sometimes decades after their release.

Anyone under 20 wasn't even alive when any film from the 20th Century was released . . . In all honesty they've probably not gotten around to seeing *Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Dr. Zhivago, City Lights, Schindler's List, Dr. Strangelove, Gone With the Wind, The Grapes of Wrath, Duck Soup, It Happened One Night, Casablanca, The Maltese Falcon, Citizen Kane, Fantasia, The Great Dictator, Rear Window, Singin' In the Rain, Rebel Without a Cause, Some Like It Hot, Lawrence of Arabia, Easy Rider, The Birds, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Apocalypse Now, M*A*S*H, A Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket, The Elephant Man, Amadeus*, or *Schindler's List*.

I'm in my 60s and still haven't seen *Quo Vadis, Reservoir Dogs, Raging Bull, Baby, The Last Picture Show*, or *Five Easy Pieces*.

So . . . *yes* to Spoiler Warnings.


----------



## Azol

Sieglinde said:


> - The Two Towers, Théoden just breaking down crying at his son's funeral always gets me


If you haven't seen the Extended Edition, this scene becomes even more powerful, some tears are guaranteed especially if you are old enough to have kids:






Miranda Otto's acting is just heartbreaking and the way song ends abruptly with doors slamming shut...

These small details make Extended Edition the one to rule them all.


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> Yes.
> 
> People see films for the first time years, sometimes decades after their release.
> 
> Anyone under 20 wasn't even alive when any film from the 20th Century was released . . . In all honesty they've probably not gotten around to seeing *Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Dr. Zhivago, City Lights, Schindler's List, Dr. Strangelove, Gone With the Wind, The Grapes of Wrath, Duck Soup, It Happened One Night, Casablanca, The Maltese Falcon, Citizen Kane, Fantasia, The Great Dictator, Rear Window, Singin' In the Rain, Rebel Without a Cause, Some Like It Hot, Lawrence of Arabia, Easy Rider, The Birds, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Apocalypse Now, M*A*S*H, A Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket, The Elephant Man, Amadeus*, or *Schindler's List*.
> 
> I'm in my 60s and still haven't seen *Quo Vadis, Reservoir Dogs, Raging Bull, Baby, The Last Picture Show*, or *Five Easy Pieces*.
> 
> So . . . *yes* to Spoiler Warnings.


OK. ... I don't think I've seen any of those movies you listed. :lol:


----------



## adriesba

Azol said:


> If you haven't seen the Extended Edition, this scene becomes even more powerful, some tears are guaranteed especially if you are old enough to have kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda Otto's acting is just heartbreaking and the way song ends abruptly with doors slamming shut...
> 
> These small details make Extended Edition the one to rule them all.


I haven't watched these movies in years. I almost forgot how emotionally exhausting they are. Of course, that's _why_ I haven't watched them in years.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Anybody ever watch Sansho the Bailiff? I just finished watching moments ago for the first time. A real emotional powerhouse.


----------



## tdc

I love the LotR books and movies, but I don't find the above scene in The Two Towers particularly sad (beyond the situation which of course is), but that son has no real role in the film. He is spoken of, but we aren't really introduced to his character, so there is not really a feeling of having known the person.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Yes.
> 
> People see films for the first time years, sometimes decades after their release.
> 
> Anyone under 20 wasn't even alive when any film from the 20th Century was released . . . In all honesty they've probably not gotten around to seeing *Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Dr. Zhivago, City Lights, Schindler's List, Dr. Strangelove, Gone With the Wind, The Grapes of Wrath, Duck Soup, It Happened One Night, Casablanca, The Maltese Falcon, Citizen Kane, Fantasia, The Great Dictator, Rear Window, Singin' In the Rain, Rebel Without a Cause, Some Like It Hot, Lawrence of Arabia, Easy Rider, The Birds, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Apocalypse Now, M*A*S*H, A Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket, The Elephant Man, Amadeus*, or *Schindler's List*.
> 
> I'm in my 60s and still haven't seen *Quo Vadis, Reservoir Dogs, Raging Bull, Baby, The Last Picture Show*, or *Five Easy Pieces*.
> 
> So . . . *yes* to Spoiler Warnings.


Of the first list, I probably cried at...Singin In The Rain (but I still haven't seen One Flew...) and The Elephant Man.
Of the second list...I didn't cry at any of the ones I've seen (which 'Baby'?)


----------



## Joe B

Phil loves classical said:


> Anybody ever watch Sansho the Bailiff? I just finished watching moments ago for the first time. A real emotional powerhouse.


It is indeed a "real emotional powerhouse". A heart wrenching story from start to finish.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Schindler's List and The Passion of the Christ. I think they were two of the best movies ever made, two of the most emotional movies ever made, and two movies that seeing once is enough for me.


----------



## pianozach

MacLeod said:


> Of the first list, I probably cried at...Singin In The Rain (but I still haven't seen One Flew...) and The Elephant Man.
> Of the second list...I didn't cry at any of the ones I've seen (*which 'Baby'?*)


Good catch.

I was actually thinking of the 2004 Clint Eastwood film *Million Dollar Baby*


----------



## JAS

pianozach said:


> Yes.
> 
> People see films for the first time years, sometimes decades after their release.
> 
> Anyone under 20 wasn't even alive when any film from the 20th Century was released . . . In all honesty they've probably not gotten around to seeing *Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Dr. Zhivago, City Lights, Schindler's List, Dr. Strangelove, Gone With the Wind, The Grapes of Wrath, Duck Soup, It Happened One Night, Casablanca, The Maltese Falcon, Citizen Kane, Fantasia, The Great Dictator, Rear Window, Singin' In the Rain, Rebel Without a Cause, Some Like It Hot, Lawrence of Arabia, Easy Rider, The Birds, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Apocalypse Now, M*A*S*H, A Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket, The Elephant Man, Amadeus*, or *Schindler's List*.
> 
> I'm in my 60s and still haven't seen *Quo Vadis, Reservoir Dogs, Raging Bull, Baby, The Last Picture Show*, or *Five Easy Pieces*.
> 
> So . . . *yes* to Spoiler Warnings.


Spoiler alert:

Fantasia ends with Ave Maria. (And I do recommend Quo Vadis, with a fine score by Miklos Rosza. Robert Taylor is a bit stiff in the lead, but Ustinov's Nero is wonderfully unhinged.)


----------



## Guest

That's easy; the emotional endings, not the 'saddest'. The final, miraculous sequence (and crane shot away from Jem's bedroom) in '*To Kill a Mockingbird*'. The use of cadence in this beautifully modulated scene always takes my breath away; the music, pauses, even the movement of Scout, Boo and the camera. Complete mastery of all elements:






An *ABSOLUTE masterpiece*; one of the 10 very greatest films of all time - from any nation.

A film which celebrates the great gift to the modern world of the art of cinema and one by which all others are measured.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Good catch.
> 
> I was actually thinking of the 2004 Clint Eastwood film *Million Dollar Baby*


I've not seen that 'Baby' either.

I _have _seen 'Baby Driver', which is very good, though I don't recall any sad moments.


----------



## Marc

Phil loves classical said:


> Let's hear some moments in movies that made you tear up or start balling. No need to be shy. I'm sure there are certain perspectives that something could be sad.
> 
> The first time I cried in a movie was Silent Running when the guy sent the dome containing the last forest life preserved from Earth into space and blew the ship including himself up to avoid his superiors, who wanted to destroy the forest, from arresting him.
> 
> Another sad moment was in Ugetsu, when the spirit of the dead wife came back to take care of her husband and son, when the husband didn't know she died.
> 
> What's yours? I just want to hear some perspectives of certain moments I may haven't considered before.


First time I remember was when Kim Novak died in the remake of _Of Human Bondage_, a movie I saw when I was probably way too young.

I bawl out very rarely though. And it doesn't necessarily have to be out of sadness.

This scene from _Schindler's List_ always moves me very much, and it fills me with warm feelings:






This one *is* very sad though, and it always makes me cry, because it's a way too late declaration of Love, by a man who had willfully forgotten that he was a human being after all (_Dangerous Liaisons_):






I think that, in life, one of the most devestating things one can experience is when people whom you love(d) and trust(ed) betray you or treat you extremely bad.

That's why this scene can make me bawl out:






Or the final scene of _Twin Peaks: Fire, walk with me_, when Laura Palmer's Guardian Angel returns to her… could not find the entire clip though (here it breaks off when Cherubini's heartbreaking Requiem music begins).






To give you an 'idea'... :






Of course, Twin Peaks is mostly a tv series, not a movie, but to me it has delivered many moving moments. David Lynch and Mark Frost surprised their fans with a 3rd season back in 2017, and there are plenty of such moving moments in that one again.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> That's easy; the emotional endings, not the 'saddest'. The final, miraculous sequence (and crane shot away from Jem's bedroom) in '*To Kill a Mockingbird*'. The use of cadence in this beautifully modulated scene always takes my breath away; the music, pauses, even the movement of Scout, Boo and the camera. Complete mastery of all elements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An *ABSOLUTE masterpiece*; one of the 10 very greatest films of all time - from any nation.
> 
> A film which celebrates the great gift to the modern world of the art of cinema and one by which all others are measured.


Yes, a good film, though it's some time since I watched it, so I can't recall specifics.

(But if this is "not the saddest", how does this belong in a thread about 'the saddest movie moments'? )


----------



## Guest

Marc said:


> First time I remember was when Kim Novak died in the remake of _Of Human Bondage_, a movie I saw when I was probably way too young.
> 
> I bawl out very rarely though. And it doesn't necessarily have to be out of sadness.
> 
> This scene from _Schindler's List_ always moves me very much, and it fills me with warm feelings:
> 
> [...]
> 
> This one *is* very sad though, and it always makes me cry, because it's a way too late declaration of Love, by a man who had willfully forgotten that he was a human being after all (_Dangerous Liaisons_):
> 
> [...]
> 
> I think that, in life, one of the most devestating things one can experience is when people whom you love(d) and trust(ed) betray you or treat you extremely bad.
> 
> That's why this scene can make me bawl out:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Or the final scene of _Twin Peaks: Fire, walk with me_, when Laura Palmer's Guardian Angel returns to her… could not find the entire clip though (here it breaks off when Cherubini's heartbreaking Requiem music begins).
> 
> [...]
> 
> To give you an 'idea'... :
> 
> [...]
> 
> Of course, Twin Peaks is mostly a tv series, not a movie, but to me it has delivered many moving moments. David Lynch and Mark Frost surprised their fans with a 3rd season back in 2017, and there are plenty of such moving moments in that one again.


I've tried Twin Peaks more than once, but it's not grabbed me sufficently to keep watching - though I'm not averse to David Lynch.

Schindler's List must have caught me on an off day, and it's not really a movie one wants to enjoy over and over (well, this 'one', anyway). I daresay I'll try again as part on my 1001 movies project.

'Sadness' is a funny thing, isn't it?


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Yes, a good film, though it's some time since I watched it, so I can't recall specifics.
> 
> (But if this is "not the saddest", how does this belong in a thread about 'the saddest movie moments'? )


Because sadness and emotion can both arouse tears in a film; one because of pathos and the other because of ineffable expressiveness. Just like the closing scene of "The Age of Innocence" - always brings tears to my eyes but not 'sad' per se because there's a very grown up acceptance that the past can never return. The regret of poor decisions made; the loss of something which cannot be regained. For some these might mean sadness and for others, like me, it's about the human condition.


----------



## Guest

This is a very moving and poignant, sometimes sad, film: "*A Tree Grows in Brooklyn*" (Dir. Elia Kazan, 1945). It's about a ne'er do well who cannot make enough money to feed his growing family, who disappoints himself, his wife and daughter and it becomes particularly moving when "Francie" (Peggy Ann Garner) has to keep forgiving her father. This scene is particularly affecting and sad because of the depth of despair, anger and regret in the voice of actor James Dunn as he sings this song (and who carried away an academy award and died himself not too many years later of alcoholism). The essential tragedy of life:


----------



## Marc

MacLeod said:


> I've tried Twin Peaks more than once, but it's not grabbed me sufficently to keep watching - though I'm not averse to David Lynch.
> 
> Schindler's List must have caught me on an off day, and it's not really a movie one wants to enjoy over and over (well, this 'one', anyway). I daresay I'll try again as part on my 1001 movies project.
> 
> 'Sadness' is a funny thing, isn't it?


Oh yeah… but in most art, when I feel some tears coming up, it's closer to feelings of empathy and/or comfort than to sadness.

Not being grabbed by Twin Peaks: I understand that. It's kind of an acquired taste.


----------



## Guest

Marc said:


> Oh yeah… but in most art, when I feel some tears coming up, it's closer to feelings of empathy and/or comfort than to sadness.
> 
> Not being grabbed by Twin Peaks: I understand that. It's kind of an acquired taste.


I used to teach senior English in high school and was fortunate to also have some top junior high school classes. A lot of the boys were very resistant to literature and poetry and, for some, learning English in general. All teachers would be familiar with this attitude. From time to time my colleagues and I would discuss this in the staff room and the consensus seemed to be that boys were 'hands on' creatures where girls were more sensitive and relationship-minded. My theory was then and still is now completely different.....it's the call to the emotions unlocked by literature which is and was the most threatening to boys and the reason most keep it at arm's length. Films are easier because they're the currency of the younger generation and the kinds of films they watch are generally not demanding an emotional response. Literature is more arcane, personal and intense.

One year I had a class of all-boys, boofy 15 year olds who thought they were 'clever' at English - because somebody had told them they were!! One boy in that group was different. I read passages from "Romeo and Juliet" and I detected in him an immediate and visceral, albeit quiet, response (..."cut him into little stars so all the world will be in love with night"). He went to great lengths to hide that from the other boys - *but wait for this*: at the parent teacher night I told his mother that "Shane is a very sensitive young man who responds with maturity to difficult literature'. _You know what she said to me_? "Oh, don't say THAT".

I'll leave you to imagine what her concern was.


----------



## Guest

I cry in movies as a response to different emotions.

But the OP is not just about what makes us cry, but about saddest moments that make us cry.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I cry in movies as a response to different emotions.
> 
> But the OP is not just about what makes us cry, but about saddest moments that make us cry.


This all seems a bit obvious to me. Sad movies always make me cry. Oh wait; weren't these lyrics to a popular song?


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Guest

Reminds me of the Disney schtick of evincing tears and sentiment; cheap and with more than a hint of "have a nice day" about it!!


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> I used to teach senior English in high school and was fortunate to also have some top junior high school classes. A lot of the boys were very resistant to literature and poetry and, for some, learning English in general. All teachers would be familiar with this attitude. From time to time my colleagues and I would discuss this in the staff room and the consensus seemed to be that boys were 'hands on' creatures where girls were more sensitive and relationship-minded. My theory was then and still is now completely different.....it's the call to the emotions unlocked by literature which is and was the most threatening to boys and the reason most keep it at arm's length. Films are easier because they're the currency of the younger generation and the kinds of films they watch are generally not demanding an emotional response. Literature is more arcane, personal and intense.
> 
> One year I had a class of all-boys, boofy 15 year olds who thought they were 'clever' at English - because somebody had told them they were!! One boy in that group was different. I read passages from "Romeo and Juliet" and I detected in him an immediate and visceral, albeit quiet, response (..."cut him into little stars so all the world will be in love with night"). He went to great lengths to hide that from the other boys - *but wait for this*: at the parent teacher night I told his mother that "Shane is a very sensitive young man who responds with maturity to difficult literature'. _You know what she said to me_? "Oh, don't say THAT".
> 
> I'll leave you to imagine what her concern was.


"He went to great lengths to hide that from the other boys..."

This is the fault of teachers today. It's so different than when I was in school.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> This all seems a bit obvious to me. Sad movies always make me cry.


Well I can't help that - take it up with the OP!


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Well I can't help that - take it up with the OP!


Take the rest of the week off!!


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> Take the rest of the week off!!


Thanks. I need a break. Policing your posting is a full time job.


----------



## erki

I hate movies that deliberately manipulate you to shed a tear. So much that I do not go to the theatre or watch unknown movies in the situation where I am not able to "fast forward". Usually I scan the movie through before I start watching it.
There is a trend to make emotionally disturbing movies nowadays. In 1950's almost all movies had some tear shedding moments more or less but these were rather naive and thus tolerable today. But also boring - how many times you can watch the same story over and over again. Also Hollywood and American media in general seem to have some human drama as must in everything.
One movie I watched recently that has its moments but deliver these in tolerable fashion is Interstellar by Nolan.


----------



## Luchesi

MacLeod said:


> Thanks. I need a break. Policing your posting is a full time job.


I need the perspective that she unabashedly puts out there.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Thanks. I need a break. Policing your posting is a full time job.


"Policing"? Interesting use of the word. And I'm sorry to learn you don't have another full time job.


----------



## Guest

erki said:


> I hate movies that deliberately manipulate you to shed a tear.


Hmm. I'm not sure I'd always know when I'm being deliberately manipulated in that way. I mean, I know there are daytime movies about The Dog That Died On Christmas Day When I Found Out That My Husband Is Having An Affair But I Have to Forgive Him Because Our Daughter Has An Incurable Illness...

...but I know not to watch them.



Christabel said:


> And I'm sorry to learn you don't have another full time job.


You want me to have _two _full-time jobs?

Why would you be sorry to learn that I'm retired?


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure I'd always know when I'm being deliberately manipulated in that way. I mean, I know there are daytime movies about The Dog That Died On Christmas Day When I Found Out That My Husband Is Having An Affair But I Have to Forgive Him Because Our Daughter Has An Incurable Illness...
> 
> ...but I know not to watch them.
> 
> You want me to have _two _full-time jobs?
> 
> Why would you be sorry to learn that I'm retired?


Lighten up, mate; I'm kidding. I'm not sorry to learn that you're retired as I am myself, but correcting people because they haven't used a set square to confine comments is a bit OTT. I meant an alternate full time job, anyway, and not two!! Although, that has merits, I have to admit.:lol:


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> Lighten up, mate; I'm kidding. I'm not sorry to learn that you're retired as I am myself, but correcting people because they haven't used a set square to confine comments is a bit OTT. I meant an alternate full time job, anyway, and not two!! Although, that has merits, I have to admit.:lol:


When I was working at the SOON site in Learmonth WA I asked about all the times I heard mate this and mate that! It was a mistake because people got angry. (Were they embarrassed by the question?)

I was curious how long the word mate has been so much a part of conversations, for the good and the bad. And why? It must have a colorful history.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> When I was working at the SOON site in Learmonth WA I asked about all the times I heard mate this and mate that! It was a mistake because people got angry. (Were they're embarrassed by the question?)
> 
> I was curious how long the word mate has been so much a part of conversations, for the good and the bad. And why? It must have a colorful history.


"Mate" is an Australianism which everybody uses to talk to mostly men, but also women occasionally. I cannot imagine an Aussie ever becoming angry over this!! There's a female check-out chick at my local supermarket who calls all the customers - male and female - "mate".

It's an old tradition, originating from the notion that mates stick together - particularly in time of trouble or war. Aussie 'mateship' has a rich history which has become somewhat watered down now by multiculturalism, but I use it in casual conversation all the time. There are Somalian refugees/immigrants working at our local mall, collecting the supermarket trolleys, and I speak to them whenever I see them and say, "g'day, mate". They're somebody's brother, husband, father, son...etc. and they are mostly ignored by shoppers.

So, mate, what were you doing at Learmonth? Defense business? It's probably a nice part of the world.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> Lighten up, mate; I'm kidding. I'm not sorry to learn that you're retired as I am myself, but correcting people because they haven't used a set square to confine comments is a bit OTT. I meant an alternate full time job, anyway, and not two!! Although, that has merits, I have to admit.:lol:


Lighten up? I wasn't getting heavy. Or dark. Mate.


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> "Mate" is an Australianism which everybody uses to talk to mostly men, but also women occasionally. I cannot imagine an Aussie ever becoming angry over this!! There's a female check-out chick at my local supermarket who calls all the customers - male and female - "mate".
> 
> It's an old tradition, originating from the notion that mates stick together - particularly in time of trouble or war. Aussie 'mateship' has a rich history which has become somewhat watered down now by multiculturalism, but I use it in casual conversation all the time. There are Somalian refugees/immigrants working at our local mall, collecting the supermarket trolleys, and I speak to them whenever I see them and say, "g'day, mate". They're somebody's brother, husband, father, son...etc. and they are mostly ignored by shoppers.
> 
> So, mate, what were you doing at Learmonth? Defense business? It's probably a nice part of the world.


It was challenging. Trying to forecast the sun. This is what we did there;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Observing_Optical_Network


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> It was challenging. Trying to forecast the sun. This is what we did there;
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Observing_Optical_Network


I'd like to comment further on this as it sounds so interesting, but MacLeod will run a set-square over our comments and complain it has deviated from the OP. SOON versus OP. No contest.


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> I'd like to comment further on this as it sounds so interesting, but MacLeod will run a set-square over our comments and complain it has deviated from the OP. SOON versus OP. No contest.


I didn't know he was like that.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> I didn't know he was like that.


He's not, but his wish to see threads stick to the point is as irritating to some as their wish to wander off the point is irritating to him.

Stick to the point of the OP versus wandering off the point. No contest.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> I didn't know he was like that.


As you know, in any face to face discussion people wander off the point. That's human nature; no good becoming all bent out of shape about it. Just be happy and have friends!!


----------



## Luchesi

MacLeod said:


> He's not, but his wish to see threads stick to the point is as irritating to some as their wish to wander off the point is irritating to him.
> 
> Stick to the point of the OP versus wandering off the point. No contest.


Can we deviate if we also proffer a saddest movie moment?

Their Australian accents are quite thick, but if you're a film buff you will be amazed at what these young people have come up with -- with very little production money.

the movie "41"

It's so sad (and intriguing to think about) what the lead character has to ultimately do to save his girl friend from dying in a car crash.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> Can we deviate if we also proffer a saddest movie moment?
> 
> Their Australian accents are quite thick, but if you're a film buff you will be amazed at what these young people have come up with -- with very little production money.
> 
> the movie "41"
> 
> It's so sad (and intriguing to think about) what the lead character has to ultimately do to save his girl friend from dying in a car crash.


Their accents are quite thick because obviously Australians are a bit thick in general!!


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> Their accents are quite thick because obviously Australians are a bit thick in general!!


Do you have an accent?

The saddest moment for me in the Primer movie is in the ending when one of the unhinged time travelers is setting up an industrial scale production of the time travel device. Quite scary, but it's very human and predictable so we expect it, -- so it's sad/disappointing.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> Do you have an accent?
> 
> The saddest moment for me in the Primer movie is in the ending when one of the unhinged time travelers is setting up an industrial scale production of the time travel device. Quite scary, but it's very human and predictable so we expect it, -- so it's sad/disappointing.


You can tell I'm Australian, yes, but when living in Europe people thought I was English or American!! We didn't register if 'aus Australien".

I haven't watched the film in question so cannot comment. A really sad ending is, of course, "West Side Story".


----------



## MAS

When the little boy comes in to say goodbye to his mom, Emma in *Terms of Endearment*. The look in his eyes just got to me.






Richard Harris, at the end of *Camelot*, as he tells Tom Mallory to shout "Camelot!" out loud, and when the boy does it, he says with incredible regret:"yes, Camelot, my boy!" I'm crying now, just writing it.


----------

